# 15 gallon planted low light tank



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

Janurary 27,2012

This is my 15 gallon planted tank with low light plants.

plants consist of

anubius hastifolia
anubius nana petite
narrow leaf java fern
wide leaf java fern
christmas moss
fissiden font.
dwarf hairgrass
rotella roundtafolia
subwassertang

fish consist of
my pair of apistogramma cac.

anubius hastifolia










dwarf hairgrass










subwassertang










FTS










i will be updating this thread as things grow in

i hope you enjoy

Rick


----------



## Arayba (Feb 8, 2012)

Looking good cant wait to see more updates on this


----------



## hawkraven (Mar 29, 2012)

looking forward for more posts..: >


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

this thing became a jungle and had a oto die in there and i could find him ..had a ammonia spike that cause me some cloudyness and the loss of 4 celestial pearl danio's so i tore it down and rescaped the whole tank..










Rick


----------

